# Target Practice



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am embarrassed to admit that I haven't been shooting enough to maintain my basic skill level. I shot what they are calling the Eli Drill today. I shot ten rounds at forty yards, in fifteen seconds with my every day carry pistol. I carry a Glock Mod 29, 10mm. I only got four good body hits. 

So I placed an order for twenty pounds of lead, from Midway USA. Time to start casting and shooting.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yup I wasn't getting the practice I should have and I could see my self falling in the scores at matches. because basically I was just shooting matches and not running drills in between.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that I haven't been shooting enough to maintain my basic skill level. I shot what they are calling the Eli Drill today. I shot ten rounds at forty yards, in fifteen seconds with my every day carry pistol. I carry a Glock Mod 29, 10mm. I only got four good body hits.
> 
> So I placed an order for twenty pounds of lead, from Midway USA. Time to start casting and shooting.


I ran it when I got done mowing the grass. The target I have over where I was is a MGM IPSC silhouette with a 6” vitals flagger, and I was wearing the XD .40 Subcompact I carry around the property.

I went 10 for 10 (3 flipped the vitals flag), BUT it took me 18.6 seconds. I don’t have a shot timer (I really need to get one by now), so I was using my phone. I tapped the phone, drew, fired, and tapped the phone while I was holstering. I had one stoppage, but it cleared on Tap-Rack. It had locked open (I only had 10 in it and didn’t lose a round), so I don’t know if I rode the slide catch, or if I need to clean it- either way it’s getting scrubbed tonight.


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that I haven't been shooting enough to maintain my basic skill level. I shot what they are calling the Eli Drill today. I shot ten rounds at forty yards, in fifteen seconds with my every day carry pistol. I carry a Glock Mod 29, 10mm. I only got four good body hits.
> 
> So I placed an order for twenty pounds of lead, from Midway USA. Time to start casting and shooting.


You aren't 22 anymore either I bet.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

harrylee said:


> You aren't 22 anymore either I bet.


No, but I identify as 22, with no arthritis.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

no way I would want that, 30 maybe but 22 no thanks


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just went down and shot it again, with a Rossi 92 rifle in .45 Colt. Fired eight shots, all eight in the ten ring. The next time I go to the food court at the mall, the Rossi will become my every day carry.


----------

